# help with Nitra-Zorb



## mfuenffinger (Apr 13, 2012)

how do you recharge Nitra-Zorb made by API ?????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

> Recharging Instructions: Dissolve 4 tablespoons (80 g) of non-iodized salt in 8 fl oz (240 ml) of warm water. Do not use boiling water. Soak the pouch in the saltwater solution for two hours and rinse in tap water. The pouch is now ready to re-use.


Doesn't it say this on the package? I prefer water changes to remove nitrates. :thumb:


----------



## mfuenffinger (Apr 13, 2012)

how often can you change the water???? I did a 40% last night it is a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your tank is stocked appropriately to it's size, you should be able to change 50% weekly. Nitrates are 20ppm before the change and 10ppm after the change.

I sometimes change 75% or even 90%.

If you are changing 50% weekly, vacuuming at the same time and keeping your filters clean and the nitrates climb over 20ppm then I'd check the tap water for nitrates and see if some of the bioload needs to be removed.


----------



## mfuenffinger (Apr 13, 2012)

it is about 40ppm and I just checked it . it was higher last night. I have had the tank up and running fora good 5 months never had a problem.I have 5 tanks and all the others are fine use the same water. have a fuval 406 and an emp 400 . someone told me not to clean the canister filter for three months


----------



## mfuenffinger (Apr 13, 2012)

and I do change the water weekly all the time


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do a 50% water change to get your nitrates to 20ppm and then maybe another tomorrow to get your nitrates to 10ppm.

On day 3 clean the canister filter. You need to use tank water so you don't kill the bacteria, but otherwise cleaning it will not hurt anything.

Then check nitrates daily to see how fast they climb. If you are just at 20ppm on day 10 then you are good and ready for another 50% water change.

If you go over 20ppm before day 10 then check your stock versus your tank size.


----------

